# New Stuff!!



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I haven't posted any pics in a while so I thought I would throw a few up. I made it to a train show on Sunday and picked up a real nice GP7 CNW along with a CNW caboose. I also picked up another Athearn SD38 DTI to go with the other one I had. I am also in the midst of weathering just about everything. I really have way to many little projects going on right now!!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got that same Black/yellow DT&I gondola. Nice stuff....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

BMan,

I like that CNW wood boxcar a lot ... great realism.

And, I'm not sure if this is intentional on your end or not, but I really like the way you take your closeup photos ... clear in the foreground, and blurry in the background ... makes it look real life!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> BMan,
> 
> I like that CNW wood boxcar a lot ... great realism.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I really have zero, possibly negative, artistic ability. The more I try my hand at weathering the happier I am with the results. Hey even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while. 

I have been experimenting a lot with photos, mostly lighting. I started using the macro setting to take closeups, the result is clearer closeups and everything else in the background is blurry. I guess it is kinda cool.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

I really like that gp7, its really cool!


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

sweet, looking great!! keep up the posts.


----------

